# What's on your shopping list this year



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

So lets here it boys what is on your shopping list this year?

For me it's a new one man shanty, _( I am going to sell my scout if someone is looking for one)_, I am going to get a new suit going with a floatian(sp?) suit this year _(so my suit that I only used for two weeks last year is up for sale also)_.

I am even thinking a new auger is in my future this year can't wait to test the new Honda 4 stroke from Strikemaster and the ION electric. I got see these a few months back and they looked and pretty dang nice.

I am sure I will add more plastics, jigs, and rods to my collect. I have been working on some design that will be coming out this year. So I will have to get a bunch of them for myself.:chill in:

So what about you guys?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

thinking for sure a electric auger this year like the ion you described. mite pick up a different one man since mine does not have a door to it thinking another frabill but don't know. like the tracker max. got plenty of rods reels etc... maybe i got to order some more plastics from you mostly little atom wedges?


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Eskimo has a sweet one man coming out. I saw it 2 months ago and was impressed.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Eskimo has a sweet one man coming out. I saw it 2 months ago and was impressed.



thanks for telling me maybe i should wait on buying a last year model and wait for the eskimo. would you be carrying it on your site, or do i got to drag my self in lol's


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I'll be getting a custom pike spear along with an ice saw. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin' Wizard (Jan 4, 2009)

raisinrat said:


> so lets here it boys what is on your shopping list this year?


ice!


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A tugsten jig and a big carton of wax worms.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

plugger said:


> A tugsten jig and a big carton of wax worms.




i prefer spikes to waxies. wax worms give to big of a presentation on the lake i fish like the eye's are not as big as there stomachs for gills and crappie. but they love wax worms in the summer go figure. the one think i want to try is jigging minnow tail read about it a few time mostly for crappie and perch you use a perch hawger or some thing like Lindy slick jigs. cut the head off the minnows and jig the tail like it was a soft plastic. so that means more stuff i got to buy lol's for crappie.... like a new shanty a power auger etc.... any ways wish you guy the best of luck.


----------



## crappielarry (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd like to get a new spud. Any advice or experience?


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

How bout some type of blade sharpening service for Lazer hand augers,, maybe an exchange program???


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

A jiffy propane power auger, not totally out of my price range :lol:

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I would like to pick up a 4 or 6" nils hand auger and maybe a new custom ice rod. There are some real good guys around Lake St Clair that make beautiful perch rods. Also always picking up more Mark's custom tackle hard bead spoons and rocker jigs per usual. Ready to go, can't wait!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

No voting option for electronics?! Thinking I may have to invest in a new camera this season. For sure an ice saw though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

blood trail said:


> No voting option for electronics?! Thinking I may have to invest in a new camera this season. For sure an ice saw though!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


crap forgot that one


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> crap forgot that one



could always ask walleye mike to fix it if he's the moderator? if i was him i would ask for payment of some of your great equipment. to grease the wheels. lol's


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Fishin' Wizard said:


> ice!





Bonz 54 said:


>


 
We had plenty of ice last year. Just not alot you could stand on.:lol:

I want a foot of S.E michigan ice for christmas.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> We had plenty of ice last year. Just not alot you could stand on.:lol:
> 
> I want a foot of S.E michigan ice for christmas.



not unless i get that power auger i wanted lol's i hate going threw 6-8 inches with a mora hand auger even with new blades.


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

Picked up the x67c ice machine last year, including a one man clam kenai, so yes, power auger is first on the list

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

There is a lot cool products coming out this winter on the Auger side of things. There is even a new one man shanty that will be a bit of a head turner I really liked the one I saw back in early June.

Then there is the LX-9 Sonar and underwater camera together with a built in DVR. Thats a pretty cool idea that I can't wait to see in person sometime this winter.

Ice season for me this year started back in May and this heat has gotten me wishing for winter already.:evilsmile


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm going to significantly increase my assortment of tungsten and plastics.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

A palm rod, some European style tungsten jigs, and a huge refrigeration system so maybe we'll actually get ice.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

fishnpbr said:


> I'm going to significantly increase my assortment of tungsten and plastics.


We got plenty of both in stock right now


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> We got plenty of both in stock right now



that's good cause i was hoping not to dent it with my order... lol's tungsten and plastics can any thing be better then that.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe a little goby scent on it if your out on the pond


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

What can you tell us about this ION Electronic Auger?


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

raisinrat said:


> Maybe a little goby scent on it if your out on the pond



lol's


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

New detroit river/ erie jigging rods and reals. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Bob D said:


> What can you tell us about this ION Electronic Auger?


I got to play with the proto-type so things where a little rough looking but I have done plenty of product design help over the years to get a feel for what the final product will look like.

Battery wise it's not following what everyone else has done to date on the market...IE it will be lighter more along the lines of a 2 stroke weight wise. 

I don't have any hard numbers on it yet to share but once I do I will share. We have them on order,thats how much we liked what we saw in the proto-type.

The same company has a pretty dang cool one man that I am planing on getting this year for myself. The seating and seat height is really nice also. Many of you will love this new house. We will have it in the shop also.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

wintrrun said:


> I want a foot of S.E michigan ice for christmas.


you to 



i am thinking a electric auger a one man shanty like the frabill recon dlx or better with a door and maybe a couple batteries. for the x67 and a ice hopper to boot to add to the one man shanty 


i wonder if i can order the canvas only for the recon it may fit mine? i got a recon but not the dlx it is the older one with out a door. 300d versus 600d that why i want it still a great tent none the less who knows maybe i will drop a big dime in to a new one. lol's any ways wish you guy the best.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Ice ice and more ice.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

spoonfed said:


> Ice ice and more ice.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I am hoping this cooling trends gets even better this month.A cool august will really help us out so would a cool fall in general.We need to get those water temps down faster this time around.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

Mr. Botek said:


> I'll be getting a custom pike spear along with an ice saw.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
for sure


----------

